# thinking about going salty



## serpaekeeper45 (Apr 12, 2007)

i have seen p[lenty of 10 gallon nano bio cube stuff, and im wondering what kinds of saltwater fish could actually live in a ten gallon. im thinking about something along the lines of crabs maybe.
or snails
or anything else thats interesting
i understand anenomoes (probably did not spell that correctly) could possibly live in there?
basically im thinking about a ten gallon SW and i wanna know how expensive itll be to set up and maintain.


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

It depends on the setup you get. You can put one together (equipment-wise) real easy for $150.00 - 200.00. 

The following fish that are nano reef safe are located here: 

http://www.nano-reef.com/fish/

To find a list of soft corals and their ease of keeping, look here: 

http://www.jlaquatics.com/static/livestock/corals-soft.htm

You will be required to do additional research on whatever you select to ensure compatibility, size, etc. 

There are a large selection of invertebrates to choose from in saltwater. The snails are awfully pretty. You should see some of these species of shrimp(coral banded shrimp, for example), and there are a number of hermits and crabs also. Brittle starfish are common aquarium scavengers found on the live rock you will buy. 

I must advise, when you begin, don't get too excited. Take it slow, patience is key. While it may be difficult to resist, take comfort that the time you wait, will mean the difference between success and an expensive error. 

It will be fun, you will have a blast. Good luck.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Keep tabs with Matt as he is smack dab in the middle of setting up just such a tank.


----------



## serpaekeeper45 (Apr 12, 2007)

alright not enough time now to have a sw or talk to my parents about this.
i have decided that im gunna look around for one of these and consider my options and carry out further research.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

thats exactly what i want to do. So can you help me if you get going (i don't expect to get to making a SW aquarium untill my FW aquarium is sustained) So since your going to get started before me maybe you can help me post here http://fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=12113 to help me


----------

